# NC tree worker killed when knocked out of bucket.



## under_the_hill (Feb 27, 2017)

It's unclear whether the man was harnessed to the bucket or not.

Story as of 5:40pm on 2/27/2017:

"A Johnston County tree trimmer was killed when he was thrown from a bucket truck Monday morning.

Family members said Kenneth Earl Vick, 65, was working with his brother at a home at 402 Dixie Drive in Selma when a gust of wind caused the top of the tree he was cutting to crash into the lift truck, throwing him about 65 feet to the ground.

A rented machine also toppled to the ground during the incident, family members said.

Family members said Vick was the co-owner of Country Boy Tree Service and was well-known in Johnston, Wilson and Wayne counties. He was also the co-owner of Kenly Appliances in Kenley.

Selma police and OSHA are investigating the death."

http://www.wral.com/johnston-county-tree-trimmer-killed-in-65-foot-fall-from-bucket-truck/16555669/


----------



## JTM (Mar 6, 2017)

That looks like a JLG articulating lift. I don't think it's something people should be trimming trees from.


----------



## JTM (Mar 6, 2017)

A JLG is not a "bucket truck".


----------



## arathol (Mar 7, 2017)

Those are ok as long as you are aware of the limitations. You can do a lot of smaller jobs in places where a bucket truck can't go. The news article seems to indicate that there was a bucket truck being used in addition to the lift although it is not shown in the picture.


----------



## JTM (Mar 7, 2017)

I wonder if it's the pine on the ground that upset the lift.


----------



## Del_ (Mar 7, 2017)

JTM said:


> I wonder if it's the pine on the ground that upset the lift.



I'm sure it is.


----------



## hanniedog (Mar 7, 2017)

What does the lift actually look like?


----------



## JTM (Mar 7, 2017)

From what I think I see in the picture it is a JLG articulating boom lift.


----------



## arathol (Mar 7, 2017)

hanniedog said:


> What does the lift actually look like?







You can rent them cheap at Home Depot, which is apparently what they did.


----------



## Cycledude (Mar 10, 2017)

Sad situation for sure.


----------



## grizz55chev (Mar 15, 2017)

under_the_hill said:


> It's unclear whether the man was harnessed to the bucket or not.
> 
> Story as of 5:40pm on 2/27/2017:
> 
> ...


Harness would not have saved him, most likely.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 15, 2017)

JTM said:


> That looks like a JLG articulating lift. I don't think it's something people should be trimming trees from.


I used them nothing wrong with using them unless power is close. The problem it appears is trying to take too much at once and do a climbing job with a lift. That jlg is 57' working height the tree obviously 90 foot. What that should mean to any well seasoned veteran is climb up piece it down until the lift can be utilized. Even bucket trucks can be flipped broken etc. when a large top is loaded on them(just sayin)


----------



## David luke (Feb 27, 2019)

Two Years Ago Today I Was There He Was My Grandpa He Didn't Wear A Harness I didnt either I If You Have Any Questions I'll Respond R.I.P KENNY VICK LOVE YOU


----------



## David luke (Feb 27, 2019)

Love You R.I.P KENNY VICK


----------



## Cycledude (Feb 27, 2019)

Sounds like in this case working in windy conditions was a big issue


----------



## David luke (Feb 27, 2019)

Yeah 


Cycledude said:


> Sounds like in this case working in windy conditions was a big issue


I Agree


----------



## Del_ (Feb 27, 2019)

David luke said:


> Two Years Ago Today I Was There He Was My Grandpa He Didn't Wear A Harness I didnt either I If You Have Any Questions I'll Respond R.I.P KENNY VICK LOVE YOU



So sorry for your loss.

Is that you in the photo with your grandfather?


----------



## David luke (Feb 27, 2019)

JTM said:


> I wonder if it's the pine on the ground that upset the lift.


 It Was It hit the bucket and It bent the metal


----------



## grizz55chev (Feb 27, 2019)

David luke said:


> Love You R.I.P KENNY VICK


My sincere condolences!


----------



## David luke (Feb 27, 2019)

Del_ said:


> So sorry for your loss.
> 
> Is that you in the photo with your grandfather?


Yes


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Feb 27, 2019)

Sorry for your loss. Hopefully others can learn something from this tragedy.


----------



## David luke (Feb 27, 2019)

Ryan'smilling said:


> Sorry for your loss. Hopefully others can learn something from this tragedy.


I Hope So Too


----------

